# Bantam Mag 10X SG - Question for Bantam



## Kitchen Pass (Apr 4, 2011)

I got an old school Shimano Bantam Mag 10X SG. I decided to practice cleaning and this was the next candidate. I think I got this thing in 1987. Freshawater use only and never been cleaned. It was pretty greased up.

I stripped it down and and cleaned it nicely. It is a little scratched up but it still casts well and is very tight mechanically. I did notice that it has no bearings and uses brass bushings for the spool and the brass drive shaft slides onto to a "post" to provide a bushing effect.

Hypothetically - could the spool bushing be replaced with bearings? Not that I would but is it possible? Would the spool spin so freely that the magnetic braking system be unable to control the spin to prevent backlashing.

It is amazing to see the progress in modern technology and the simplicity of the past.


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

If you can find bearings to match the sizes of the bushings then go for it. The braking system will be able to handle it. I am not sure how much you will gain in performance because of the spool weight, but it is worth a shot.


----------

